# BubbleShooter



## Stefanie22 (30 Dez. 2010)

Spielt jemand BubbleShooter?
Würde mich interessieren, da ich stundenlang damit verbringe! Am Anfang ist es ziemlich mit Ärger verbunden, doch danach wird man ruhiger.


----------



## Katzun (31 Dez. 2010)

*AW: BubbleShoter*

habe nach 5 min schon keine lust mehr gehabt


----------



## Stefanie22 (31 Dez. 2010)

*AW: BubbleShoter*

Hab mich heute auch geärgert, dann hab ich aufgegeben.

Aber wenn man es bis zum Schluss schafft, das ist super.

MfG.


----------



## Snowblake (3 Nov. 2011)

Oh ja BubbleShooter macht echt Spaß und hat auch einen hohen Suchtfaktor! Ich bin auch gerne Bubble Island von Google+, das ist so ähnlich aber noch mit cooler Umgebung. Sind lustige kleine Games für zwischndurch und nicht so harter Tobak wie World of Battleships und Wolf Team


----------



## kfeeras (6 Okt. 2012)

Wenn man so gut ist, dass man kleine Lücken über Bande trifft, sollte man weiterarbeiten.


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

Spiele es auch oft zur Abwechslung...


----------



## 5799stefan (31 Dez. 2014)

Ich finde das Spiel super :WOW:


----------

